# How can I measure TDS reliably without spending close to £1000?



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I would really like to measure the TDS on my brews and calculate the extraction %. I don't however want to spend so much on the VST refractometer + syringes and what not. Are there any other more reasonable options here?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The VST costs £650.00 not, 'close to £1,000,'and comes with syringes and pipettes plus necessary software.

If you really want to get into accurate measurement of TDS and extraction yields, don't think there is anything better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where did you get 1000 pounds from ... are you wanting to measure espresso ? Brewed ? both ?

THere was an old version brewed only on sale in the threads

New now not 1000

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/vst-lab-iii

I am sure the Atago will be mentioned so have a look at these threads , to get a feel of previous discussion and hopefully save us from another ..

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=6099689


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I am only interested in brewed Coffee (V60/Aeropress), not so much espresso. I might have overstated the price with £1000, but £650 still seems like quite a lot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the_partisan said:


> I am only interested in brewed Coffee (V60/Aeropress), not so much espresso. I might have overstated the price with £1000, but £650 still seems like quite a lot.


Quite alot compared to what ???









Here is the brew only one

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29909-VST-Lab-Coffee-II-%A3350-00


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

For measuring coffee TDS, here's the most accurate alternative to the VST Lab. In fact, the VST is calibrated using this device.

Free shipping, too!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

AndyS said:


> For measuring coffee TDS, here's the most accurate alternative to the VST Lab. In fact, the VST is calibrated using this device.
> 
> Free shipping, too!


Excellent. I want one.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can rent - that's a lot cheaper than the mythical £1000

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Excellent. I want one.


two please one for work too


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> two please one for work too


Is there not a slightly more expensive one that will do the same thing but for more money?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> Is there not a slightly more expensive one that will do the same thing but for more money?


Yes, its the one with the eagle on top


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ah for an extra £1.37...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

they may not have used a cheap eagle from china.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Missy said:


> Ah for an extra £1.37...


Clearly you have never had to pay the eagle tax


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> Clearly you have never had to pay the eagle tax


Eagle tax? Do I still have to pay if it's a knock of Chinese import eagle?

I might claim non-domicile status for my eagle.


----------

